# So, how close is it?



## creator (Feb 23, 2007)

Perhaps some, or many of you wrangle with this question - how far will people travel from home to visit a good haunt on any given night?

I am currently developing an all-new haunt (very early stages) in the Minneapolis-St Paul area. The current site I have in mind is quite a neat place, BUT it's 30 miles south of downtown proper in farm country, practically in the middle of nowhere. While there are good haunts right in town, I see more and more are having to locate well outside of town - mainly the hayride-type attractions (hayrides are not currently part of the plan). 

The landowner asked me if anyone would come out that far. I replied "Yes, if the haunt is an especially exceptional one". Or did I just answer my own question?


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 14, 2010)

LoL yup you answered your own question.


----------

